# How to replace Hard Drive in HR10-250?



## Ballinger (Sep 8, 2008)

I think my hard drive in on the fritz. The playback of recordings are choppy at times and it is rebooting more and more frequently.

How do I replace the hard drive? Any recommendations on the size drive to install?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Ballinger said:


> I think my hard drive in on the fritz. The playback of recordings are choppy at times and it is rebooting more and more frequently.
> 
> How do I replace the hard drive? Any recommendations on the size drive to install?


I'd recommend buying a 1TB SATA drive and a SATA-IDE adapter. Check out this thread on recommended adapters. You get a lot more bang for your buck by going with SATA drives nowadays. You can most likely get a 1TB drive for $50-$60 and a SATA-IDE adapter for $6 or so. I'd definitely recommend getting a Western Digital drive if drive noise is an issue for you. There's a possibility that you'd run into the "IntelliPark" issue, but there are easy ways around that. Check out the sticky thread on upgrading drives in the Series 3 forum here. It also gives a lot of good recommendations on drive types and the software you need for the upgrade. Just remember that the Series 3's use SATA drives natively and the HR10-250 doesn't.


----------

